# Question about get-of-sire classes? Does any one know?



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

OK so this year I have a lot of doe kids that I want to show in get-of-sire and a breeder a let use my buck said he would also team up with me in these classes. But my question is can you only enter one group of three per class or can you do as many as you want? Thanks!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Where I show, each exhibitor can enter one group but it might be different for you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I believe get of sire is 3 goats sired by the same buck out of 3 different dams


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, I agree.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Ya I know that part but I mean if I have 9 doe kids out of my buck and different does can I enter them all or only one group of three? Or can I do two or three groups of three?


----------



## alex43567 (Feb 27, 2011)

If there is a limit, it would say on the show flyer. I think general rule of thumb, is 3 enteries (sp?) per class per exhibitor. So you could have 9 does (3 enteries) in a get-of-sire class. You would just need extra hands.  
If the group putting on the show has any questions on it, they would contact you.
The does don't have to be from different dams. Ideally, yes, it would better show the buck's "mark" on his daughters, but you work with what you have.
What shows are you looking at showing at?


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Cool! I am going to the spring tri-state dairy goat show in van wert and then one before that I cant remember the name.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm not sure. But whenever I have questions like that, the show supervisor usually knows and can help with any questions you may have.


----------



## alex43567 (Feb 27, 2011)

When is tri-state this year? Back on Father's Day weekend?
The first show I am planning on is the Western Reserve Dairy Goat Assoc show in Burton Ohio, May 21 &22. I am going to see how everybody does there and then trim back who I am showing, and decide which other shows to go to.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am sure you need to read the entry rules. In our shows, we can enter TWO groups of three goats, but realy the best thing to do is enter one group with the best animals. For us we try to use the older goats, and not this years babies so much.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone!
@ Alex- Tri-State this year is on fathers day weekend. I also kinda wanted to go to that show in Burton, but my last doe is due that day.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No problem Paige. :thumb:


----------

